# [emerge] blocage avec les outils de decompression (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a me sortir d'un blocage de emerge concernant les mises a jour de gentoo qui n'ont pas été faites depuis 3 mois.

Sur un grand nombre de programme, j'ai des erreurs suivantes :

J'ai l'impression que le gtar bzip2 n'arrivent pas a fonctionner.

Et je n'arrive pas a corriger le probleme avec un revdep-rebuild.

J'ai essaye avec le nouveau profil mais rien n'y fait.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 19) sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1

 * groff-1.20.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking groff-1.20.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/work

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 358: 25732 Relais brisé (pipe)     $1 -dc "$srcdir$x"

     25733 Erreur de segmentation  | tar xof -

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2692:  Called unpack 'groff-1.20.1.tar.gz'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  383:  Called _unpack_tar 'gzip'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking groff-1.20.1.tar.gz

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-apps:groff-1.20.1-r1:20091104-080858.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/environment'.
```

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 358: 24777 Done                    $1 -dc "$srcdir$x"

     24778 Erreur de segmentation  | tar xof -

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 361: @óestatus: 0139: value too great for base (error token is "0139")

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 4443:  Called _eapi0_src_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  593:  Called unpack 'python-gentoo-patches-2.6.2-r4.tar.bz2' 'Python-2.6.2.tar.bz2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  386:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking python-gentoo-patches-2.6.2-r4.tar.bz2

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:python-2.6.2-r1:20091104-074358.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/temp/environment'./usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 358: 24777 Done                    $1 -dc "$srcdir$x"

     24778 Erreur de segmentation  | tar xof -

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 361: @óestatus: 0139: value too great for base (error token is "0139")

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 4443:  Called _eapi0_src_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  593:  Called unpack 'python-gentoo-patches-2.6.2-r4.tar.bz2' 'Python-2.6.2.tar.bz2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  386:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking python-gentoo-patches-2.6.2-r4.tar.bz2

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:python-2.6.2-r1:20091104-074358.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/temp/environment'.

```

emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6700_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Sep 2009 05:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/torque"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac accessibility acl alsa arts audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 cairo caps cdr cli corba cracklib crypt cups dbus deprecated dia dri dvi effects emerald encode esd examples exif ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp galago gdbm gif gimpprint glitz glut gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml guile hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame live mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat ming mmx mng mono mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses networking new-login nfs nis nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pbs pcre pdf perl plotutils plugin png postscript pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection regex rtsp samba sample screen sdl session skins slp snmp spell spl sse sse2 ssl static stream svg svga sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd tetex theora thunderbird tiff tk truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs wma wxwindows x86 xml xorg xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by mcsky2 on Wed Nov 04, 2009 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

va dans /usr/portage/distfiles, prends une archive au pif et essais de la décompresser. L'idéal serait de déterminer si c'est tar qui segfault ou bien bzip2.

----------

## mcsky2

Je l'ai fait et il n'y a aucun probleme

----------

## kwenspc

et gzip? 

Parce que là ton pb c'est "$1 -dc "$srcdir$x"  tar xof - "  où $1 vaut gzip. Et c'est lui qui a l'air de pété une durite.

----------

## mcsky2

j'AI LANCÉ LA COMMAnde 

gzip -dc "groff-1.20.1.tar.gz" |tar xof -

et j'ai une erreur de segmentation

----------

## kwenspc

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> j'AI LANCÉ LA COMMAnde 
> 
> gzip -dc "groff-1.20.1.tar.gz" |tar xof -
> 
> et j'ai une erreur de segmentation

 

Ok lance la même sans le pipe (c-a-d sans  |tar xof -)

----------

## mcsky2

J'obtiens une liste assez longue qui semble se terminer convenablement par 

```
SHELL=/bin/sh

.PHONY: all

all:

   $(SHELL) configure

   $(MAKE) all
```

Le tar semble etre en cause

----------

## kwenspc

Pour être sûr, fait ceci: gzip -d "groff-1.20.1.tar.gz" 

tu devrais avoir groff-1.20.1.tar

à partir de là: tar -x groff-1.20.1.tar

Si ça déconne au tar, c'est donc le tar qui est impliqué. 

Essais un tar -xzf groff-1.20.1.tar.gz pour voir (en fait ça fait la même chose que la commande avec le pipe mais c'est tar qui se débrouille et pas bash)

Sinon je vois pas. Un environnement bash foireux pour emerge? T'as fais un etc-update (ou dispatch-conf) récemment?

----------

## mcsky2

Le 'gzip -d "groff-1.20.1.tar.gz"'  fonctionne bien

Le 'tar -x groff-1.20.1.tar' ne fait rien

Le 'tar -xzf groff-1.20.1.tar.gz' fait une erreur de segmentation

J'ai regarde une autre gentoo et j'ai vu que je n'utilisais pas le use static (pour tar) que j'ai dans ma distrib qui pose probleme.

----------

## mcsky2

Mais comment re-installer le tar sans qu'il decompresse

USE=-static emerge tar

----------

## mcsky2

Bon je crois que j'ai resolu mon probleme. Au lieu de compiler le tar a la main, j'ai pris le tar de mon autre gentoo et je l'ai mis dans le bin.

J'ai enlevé le use static de mon make.conf. Je ne sais pas pour quel programme je l'avais mis (3 mois)

J'ai lancé les updates et je n'ai pas encore d'erreurs

----------

## xaviermiller

le USE "static" n'est utile que pour certains paquets, comme busybox, grub, ...

A utiliser avec parcimonie, et plutôt dans packages.use  :Wink: 

----------

